
HPE Acquires MapR - joehandzik
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/newsroom/press-release/2019/08/hpe-advances-its-intelligent-data-platform-with-acquisition-of-mapr-business-assets.html
======
bsg75
It's interesting that that PR talks about the filesystem (MapR-FS) first. So
much of the discussion around big 3 Hadoop vendors this year has been about
the trends toward object storage. Will be interesting to see which parts of
MapR HPE keeps and jettisons.

